# 455 Rancher replacement chain recommendations?



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 20, 2010)

Im in the market for a new chain...I read the reviews on the replacement chain they sell at lowes and it had bad ratings...basically after 2 sharpenings the chain is trash.

What chain you recommend I replace the stock chain with? I want something that cuts and holds up great.

Thanks


----------



## wendell (Jan 20, 2010)

I would put on Woodland Pro from Bailey's. Chisel if most of the wood you cut is clean, semi chisel if you tend to cut wood that has been dragged around. Just tell them what saw you have and the size bar and they will send you the chain you need. Might as well pick up 2 so you always have a spare on hand.


----------



## ROBERT F (Jan 20, 2010)

Stihl rs chain.  cuts great, lasts and lasts, and holds its edge well.  ship chain for super hard woods will keep the saw from bogging down.


----------



## timberr (Jan 21, 2010)

The important thing, go to a chainsaw or outdoor equipment shop and not a box store.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 21, 2010)

Bucks county, Deer hunted there many years ago.

3/8   .050  20"  72 teeth  ?
check your sprocket, they have them too.

I've had good luck with Oregon LPX chains. Pro grade.
Should have an Oregon dealer in your area.

http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/products/chain/72_73_75LPXSuper70Chain.htm

http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## DiscoInferno (Jan 21, 2010)

The 455 I was just given came with what looks like Oregon 73LGX or similar, i.e. full chisel non-safety.  Is that not stock?  The saw did come from a dealer not a box store.

I just got a loop of the equivalent Woodland Pro from Baileys - it has no witness mark on the cutters for maintaining the right angle while sharpening.  The Oregon chain does, for the same price.


----------



## EKLawton (Jan 21, 2010)

I use husky chains and have no problems with them. cut about 5 cord a year and still have original one ( not much left put cuts good). Dont get me wrong I do have 2 other 
chains 1 new 1-2/3 new. That is all i have used in the last 8 years and i cut red oak, hickory, cherry and what ever i find dead or down.


----------



## Deere10 (Jan 21, 2010)

as EKlawton said  I use Husky chains from a local dealer,not the home owner safety chain as sold in chain stores.I love the chains they cut very well and hold an edge,I have cut 5 cord and not even have to put an edge on them. Again knowledge is power dont wad down thru the log and into dirt,to save a few mins. Cut almost all the way thrand roll log over to finish.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been using Oregon LG/LGX and Stihl RSC for a few years and they are great chains.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 22, 2010)

PINEBURNER said:
			
		

> Stihl rs chain.  cuts great, lasts and lasts, and holds its edge well.  ship chain for super hard woods will keep the saw from bogging down.



I picked one of these up....33RS...bad ass chain. Cuts like butter. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 22, 2010)

Oregon 73LGX works for me... much better than the one that came on mine.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 23, 2010)

Husky chain is supposedly made by Oregon - don't know how Husky part numbers match to Oregon numbers, but it's the same stuff...  I run Oregon non-safety / full chisel / full comp. on my Dolmar and find it works really well for me.  I think it's LG series, but not positive, and I'm not running out to the garage to check...

Gooserider


----------



## computeruser (Jan 24, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> Im in the market for a new chain...I read the reviews on the replacement chain they sell at lowes and it had bad ratings...basically after 2 sharpenings the chain is trash.
> 
> What chain you recommend I replace the stock chain with? I want something that cuts and holds up great.
> 
> Thanks



The Husqvarna replacement chain at Lowes is Oregon with a Husqvarna model number.  There is no good reason for it to be worn completely back after two sharpenings.  Plus anyone who writes reviews on Lowes' website...yeah, you can complete that thought for me.

Oregon chain will hold up just fine if you do your part.  Assuming your 455 is running 3/8" chain, Oregon 72LGX should do you just fine.


----------

